# Horses 1 - *8 pics!!!*



## mentos_007 (Sep 25, 2005)

So! Finally I'm back from the photo shoot (sp???). I went with my collegues and we took pictures of horses. later, the pictures will be sold for charity - to help sick horses, and to help those who experienced human's brutality...  I took loads of pictures, and then I played with a few of them.  

I'm amazed by double exposures. But this one was edited in PS. I'd like to hang it on my wall 






converted to black nad white:





cropped to pano:





"now... who ate my lunch, huh?? "





converted to black and white and added a bit of blurr here and there... just wanted to achieve "dreamy" look





lunch again, and again b&w conversion





adjusted levels only... blur is natural!!!! 





the same with this one!!! I love this pic... and on the original big file the horse  is really sharp!!!





ok sorry for so many at one time... I hope you'll train your patience and wait till all the pics are loaded  thanks for any comments and beware! more horse pics coming soon!!!

cheers


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 25, 2005)

The last 2 look amazing especially the last one!  The horse looks like it's running free!:thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 25, 2005)

love these shots Mentos, all are so cool. the ate my lunch shot is a fav., thanks for the view!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 25, 2005)

Great series Mentos, I really like the second shot.


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 25, 2005)

You have got some really nice shots here. All of them are very eye opening. That#2 is my fav. Nice photos!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks for the comments! I found horse photography to be very difficult. All the pictures were taken in a "horse farm", so fence is visible. I'd rather shoot the wild horses, living in their real environment. but we no longer have wild horses in Poland


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2005)

Very many lovely horse photos here! I think you will be able to sell a good many prints. What size will they get?

My favourite of this selection is "Who ate my lunch?", too!
And the running horse in the last photo follows immediately after that.
Then comes the montage in No. 1.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 26, 2005)

it will be 30x40 cm with "passepartout" (sp????) without frames


----------



## rodeofoto (Oct 1, 2005)

I REALLY like "Who ate my lunch" - really neat!  Original!

The last is such an awesome effect!

Nice photos!

Weezy


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks Rodeaofoto! I really appreciate your opinion! I've seen your pictures on your wenste and they are really neat! So I assume you are a horse-fan  I am not, but I tried my best to take pictures of them! thanks


----------



## rodeofoto (Oct 1, 2005)

I am a huge horse fan 

I think you did great!

I really :heart: 'd your photos!

Weezy


----------



## errant_star (Oct 1, 2005)

Great series Mentos ... you did a wonderful job on these pics :thumbsup:


Good luck with the fundraising


----------



## TBaraki (Oct 1, 2005)

I love the second and third photos.  Very very nice!


----------



## Mansi (Oct 2, 2005)

nice work Mentos :mrgreen:
really like the who ate my lunch pic... nice series :thumbsup:
hope you get to raise enough funds for the horses  goodluck 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Lula (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh! Mentos they look really nice, all of them


----------



## Corry (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice series....really like number two!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 2, 2005)

They are all great, but, Number 1 stands out for me.  I'd frame that too.


----------

